# Hello From Steuben County N.Y.



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello all and the locals that Crow hunted this past season here or near Canisteo/Hornell N.Y. Area...

I Desided this year with our Over Normal Numbers of crows in this area to try my hand at shooting some.. Talk about a Quick Addiction.. I was Hooked after the very first day kneeling in a hedge row on a padding....I Used up a Block of 20 gauge 7 1/2 shot with my wifes remington 1100, So I Bought a Brick of 100 shells for my .12 gauge remington model 48 sportsman and it became such a blast.. Took my Nephew out twice and we didn't call in any them two different times, Took out his Dad three times and we called in some and I allowed him to shoot at all that came in close. And then I took out my Cuz's Two son's and the older of the two shot two crows .. Solo Hunting I shot 26 crows over the Sundays and Mondays I hunted them.Season closed Now and time to site in the .22's and chase some woodchucks to Burn up summer time till Setpember returns and the crow season Opens up again, I would Like to Find some local crow hunters or duck and geese hunters.. That Can teach me the ropes of calling in Ducks or geese so I can harvest my first goose or mallard to eat.
In a few Weeks I want to try my hand at Calling in my first Jake or Tom to harvest to have a fanned tail for the wall and some wild turkey to make sandwiches outta.

So if your Near or in the Canisteo /Hornell/ Arkport area and would Like to share this new hobby... I Have a Johnny Stewart Convert-A-Caller with Crow in distress sounds On Cd and three mouth calls ... Also I would Like to help Build a few More Ground blinds for us locals all to share and to havest crows and ducks from.. as they fed in the farmers corn and soy bean fields...

I have Picked up 12 crow decoys at Shultizes in Arkport 6 foam decoys and 6 plastic decoys with stakes coming out the bottom, I have also drove to Ackley's and son's in P.A. and bought 6 more Crow decoys that have a Flat base with legs and a stake that exstends threw the back of the crow to stand them on the ground, Also a Loop on the back of all 12 plastic ones so we can toss them over branches to have a few Look out Crows watching over the flock feeding. I Skin critters often at a Taxidermist shop.. We can have Bunches of carcusses to attrack crows into our locations...

God Bless and Hope all Had a Fun Crow season.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

hey scotty. its great that you are bringing out so many people hunting. i try to do it as much as possible. i didnt do alot of crow hunting this season but i had fun on the hunts that i did go on. welcome to the site!


----------



## dacoach1428 (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out www.crowbusters.com they have alot of stuff there and a forum with plenty of knowledgable folks that are always happy to help out new crow hunters.
Good Luck

Dacoach


----------



## retiredracer (Nov 13, 2005)

Scotty, I live a bout 40 miles east of you. I have heard that there is a big crow problem in the hornell area. I was going to go up that way this summer to get permission from some farmers, but have not done it yet. I hunt for crows in the addison/corning area. I plan on doing a lot of crow hunting this year, so who knows maybe we can together and bring down the crow population.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Retiredracer, You can Come on up and hunt with me.. I Hunt Mr. Vanwees Farm fields and there is more fields then I can cover thats for sure...

I Been Hunting between Hornell and Canisteo near the train tracks...But I need to relocate some in the fields as the crows are so use to seeing my truck and hearing my same crow sounds and fly'n just out of range ...

So last night I drove up to the Hill Top Gun Shop up on Gravel Run and Traded in my muzzle loader and got a .12 gauge over and under with a full choke lower barrel and a modified upper barrel...

Tomorrow Sunday the 1st of Febuary I hear is goin' to be GOOD weather... I Plan to Load up my 18 crow decoys,a bucket to sit on,my coffee mug,shells,gun,calling unit,and see if I can call in some commen crows for the harvest..

Wife said I must Enjoy crow hunting FARE to much. I headed to the field at 10:40 and returned home at 3:45 and only shot 2 crows and shot at 5 crows in all....

Another Place where I have heard that Holds alot of Commen Crows is the Smiths Stock Farms just off the Turnpike Road between Hornell and Howard.... ....

One of these Weekends we May get Better weather as it seems Bitter cold on the weekends for a comforting day kneeling or sitting in a brush type ground blind with the wind...

Best wishes Scottie_The_Boy


----------

